# What eats greenwater algae?



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Is there anything that actually EATS the algae that makes pea-soup-green water? Daphnia? Anything bigger?

Thanks!
Natalie


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Sep 8, 2006)

Atyopsis moluccensis will, but you need to have a large enough aquarium with enough flow.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

freshwater clams and I think bamboo shrimp


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks! I'll look into those.

Edit: definitely not the shrimp, after all--I have no water circulation except what the fish provide, so the shrimp wouldn't like that.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Daphnia feeds on green water. Once the green water's gone they die though. One person said his green water and daphnia population reached an equilibrium point


----------

